# Trimming feet?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How do you trim the fur between the pads on the feet? We're letting Scooter grow a bit, foolishly though because I think he may be blowing coat, and I'd like to trim the fur between his little toes. Do you use a clipper or scissors? Last night DH and I tried to do it with him holding Scooter and I tried to clip the fur with rounded end scissors. It worked but didn't look so good, kind of messy. And I got fur all over us all! :biggrin1: We don't have a clue about grooming but I'd like to try it. Guess he'll have some goofy looking cuts for a while. Any advice on making the foot trimming easier for all of us?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I personally round the longer top feet hair first--just past the toenails. Then you can see the bottom hairs better. Linus's hair tends to grow in a certain direction on each foot. I open the scissors and slide one end under the hair a little at a time. If you cut a little at a time, you can work down to a cleaner cut instead of trying to cut all the feet hair at once (think how your stylist cuts your hair--no grabbing a ponytail full of hair and cutting). I use a good pair of hair scissors that you get from salon supplies. I found the rounded scissors just are not sharp enough and look like an elementary school child's artwork (if you know what that looks like!).

The main skill is not cutting the pads of course. Practicing helps so it will get easier. I do all of Linus's grooming; it really is not that bad to trim or maintain. It gives me a reason to hand out treats. 

I hope that helps.
Karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use the trimmers on and between the pads first. Then I learned a way of doing paws that I love. I bend his paw upside down (think how a pointer's foot would go if he was in his stance) and use the dog's paw as my circle. So I pull all the hair up and cut it and then I use the rounded scissors for any little lose ends. But I spent many a grooming sessions realizing that I can't cut a nice straight circle. My grooming friend taught me this trick and it works perfect even on Dora who has really hairy legs and paws.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I should buy better scissors, that would be the first step. I'll do that and just keep practicing.

When we brush him we're getting a brush full of hair every time even if we brush him several times in a day. He's 10 months old so does this mean he's blowing coat? He's matting too and hasn't done that before.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I use the trimmers on and between the pads first. Then I learned a way of doing paws that I love. I bend his paw upside down (think how a pointer's foot would go if he was in his stance) and use the dog's paw as my circle. So I pull all the hair up and cut it and then I use the rounded scissors for any little lose ends. But I spent many a grooming sessions realizing that I can't cut a nice straight circle. My grooming friend taught me this trick and it works perfect even on Dora who has really hairy legs and paws.


I do this too, Amanda. I bend a leg and have the pad facing up and tighten all the hairs around the foot and cut at pad level. Then I trim with small scissors (carefully!) and often also use a mini trimmer where I can get right in there w/o any fear. It does vibrate and the dog may want to move around, but be firm and kind and once the work is done, treat well. :biggrin1:

Ann, yes, I'd say Scooter might be blowing coat.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann - I have taught Jackson to lay on his side on the countertop in the kitchen, and I slide my fingers in a circle down the paw until you can see all the excess hair that extends past the bottom of the pads. Then I cut it with very sharp scissors. There are photos of this method in one of the Havanese books. I make him stand up to finish trimming any extra hairs hanging down. It also works like the others said with them standing with the foot bent up and back a little.

I also use this little trimmer, thanks to recommendations on this site, and it works great . . . Jackson is quite used to the little buzzing noise. You can get way down in between the pads for a very clean clip, and then I also use the scissors for large tufts of hair.:

http://www.petco.com/product/12228/Wahl-Stylique-Designer-Liner-Pet-Trimmer.aspx?&cm_ven=GoogleBase&cm_cat=Dog&cm_pla=Wahl&cm_ite=919179&CAWELAID=201380873

And I do think he has learned to be still because he knows there is ALWAYS a treat after grooming!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I do Tori's feet the same way as Amanda, Marj and Kathy, using curved shears. I also use the same little trimmer Kathy posted the link to. However, you can get it MUCH cheaper from Pet Edge


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, Ann, Leslie is right . . . I know I didn't pay that much for the clipper. . . there is a huge price variance on the internet. Pet Edge sounds like the ticket if you want one of these.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> I do all of Linus's grooming; it really is not that bad to trim or maintain. It gives me a reason to hand out treats.
> I hope that helps.
> Karen


Karen, I had to laugh when I read this, I looked at your avatar to see how Linus looked, since you do your own grooming...and the picture you have on there cracked me up....especially going with this statement!!! hahahahaha


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just found this that might help you a lot, Ann. I found it while looking for something for Beverly in her thread.... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=222193#post222193


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Karla,

PLEASE do not go by my Avatar!!! Linus's fine silky hair takes the brunt of the static in this house!

Here is one that you can at least see his feet. Linus is on the left--his brother (litter mate) is on right who we visited last night.  Playtime!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha...I wasn't going by the avatar Karen...but it did make me laugh...because I went to check him out and that was the funniest picture ever to go with the thread!!! 
Good job on his feet...he is so cute! I need to learn to do Gracies...her feet look like Chabacca feet right now. Would a nose hair trimmer work? LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Karla, I thought the same thing! I have a little trimmer that you can use on eyebrows or any small trimming job. It was only around $10 so I think I'm gonna try it. It has a small guard too so I thought it would be good for trimming around his little pee-pee too. I'm terrified of accidentally cutting or nicking him. I would just die!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the trimmer I use on Cicero...and cleaning up the neck when I cut the human boys. It works well to do Cicero's pads and is rechargeable. About $18.00 at Wal-Mart. Only about an inch wide.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey, my husband has that norelco set...hmmm...wonder if he would notice if we borrowed it. hahahahaha...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I trim the hair between the pads with a small, curved, blunt-tipped scissor (while the dogs are lying on their sides, during a grooming session).

The only way I can manage to get the nice rounded look on their feet is to trim in a circle with the dog standing up on a grooming table. I've tried the way Amanda describes, and it just never works for me, I don't know why! Oh well!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tried today but Scooter was very skittish. I did get to Peticure his nails and do a good brushing, removing several mats at the same time. Guess I'll just keep trying, today was good though. I've never been able to do that much at once before. I took him for a walk first so I think he was a bit tired when I started, plus he got treats and lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## ara0320 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Grooming help!!!!*

Hi!
I'm new to the forum and I'm thinking of grooming Maxine myself. Every time I take her to a groomer we both come out unhappy :frusty:. Please give me some tips or websites where I could find information on grooming her. Is it true I could use Pantene ProV on her coat?. I already purchase some of the tools and "The everything Dog Grooming Book" but as you know is not about the specific care of a havanese.

Please help&#8230;

Thank you


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You'll want to get this book. http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/ I bought it and it's invaluable in teaching you all about grooming havs. I began grooming my boys myself when I was very unhappy that the groomer thinned out Milo's coat and didn't listen to me about what I did and didn't want done. They may not look as perfect this way, but I think we're all happier . . . and it's way cheaper, especially with multiples.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The videos were great! But, what do you do about a wiggly pup? Tell me they calm down after awhile or as they get older. Dexter is getter better being brushed on the topside, he is still sensitive to the belly area. Your photo of the pup's foot is great! Thanks so much for sharing the links and pictures.


----------



## ara0320 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you.. I'll def check out this book. But how about the shampoo?? can i use baby shampoo or Pantene prov...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use baby shampoo on their faces and Isle of Dogs for the rest of their bodies after trying many other things. Some dried them out and they got staticy and some made their coats look dull, or worse -- dirty. You'll find what works for you.


----------



## ara0320 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for your feed back. I love Isle of dog but its too expensive for me. I'll try other shampoos. Maxine already got an Skin infection so i want to change to something milder than what i used. And by the way I order the book already.

Thank you... i feel like i been on this all day , reading everything!!


----------

